# taxes whats the point?



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

I feel that taxes are ok to have but not 51%  its unbelievable how much money the government is making and the US is in trouble whats going on here wheres all this stupid money going?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

rookie,
Correction, the government is not and couldn't if they tried make money. They only know how to take money. uke:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Most of it gets waisted on crud like "special" hammers for government custodial workers, and on resurching how a fris-bee flies. You know, important stuff we need.

the funny thing is that its not any 1 administration. eveory admin for decades has been squandering money on goof-ball stuf like that.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

well i say write them a letter and tell them to get there heads out of there *****


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Rookie, Just curious how do come up with the 51%?

TC


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Lets not forget all the foreign aid we give to other countries, so they can have the strenth to fly airplanes into our buildings and hate us. :evil:


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

i meant 37% sorry and then theres state tax so in all i believe it comes up to somewhere around 51% but anyways BORE 224 is right


----------

